# Puppetswar Rippers.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These bad boys are up for sale now. €29 for 5 as opposed to £49 for 3 similar GW ones. I like these a lot myeslf.


























http://puppetswar.com/product.php?id_product=266


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I even like them more than GW ones. At least they are not static and improbably sculpted!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Not all that impressed. Might look better painted.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Hmm, might be interesting to try and splice some guns onto it as an Obliterator counts as, otherwise not that bad. I'm still wondering how big the Rippers will be in comparison.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

They're a nice alternative... but now seeing them in the flesh, rather then just the renders... weirdly I prefer the GW ones.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I like them more than shiteturians, but wish those codpieces were separate. My marines are quite secure in the size of their sex organ and don't need ridiculous armour to compensate.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I thought the rippers were termie size, there's another model from them that is supposed to be centurion sized.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Varakir said:


> I thought the rippers were termie size, there's another model from them that is supposed to be centurion sized.


as did I, these the termie ones?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Varakir said:


> I thought the rippers were termie size, there's another model from them that is supposed to be centurion sized.


as did I, these the termie ones? would it kill company to pose there models with a quarter or something for scale?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, these are the terminator size models.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Varakir said:


> there's another model from them that is supposed to be centurion sized.


It's just a variation on this one.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's just a variation on this one.


It looks like the same size except for the face plate, which I vastly prefer.

If the codpiece doesn't come pff I'm probably going to try using a dremel to remove it. Since the backpack already looks like a jetpack(whether it was meant to or not), all I really need afix weapons to the arms for an awesome Tau Crisis Suit Conversion. Might even just replace the arms themselves with crisis suit arms.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

I believe they are the same size, that one has a face plate and bulkier shoulders I believe.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> I believe they are the same size, that one has a face plate and bulkier shoulders I believe.


Exactly I believe. And the preproduction pictures they released for their new lineup featured different arms on what are reffered to as Destroyers.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I like em. Shame they only really work as Tactical Termies though.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It's just a variation on this one.


Looking at it, it would appear you are quite right. I was in 2 minds over getting these instead of Centurions - but if they are too short i guess that settles it. 

Will be nice to see a size comparision and how easy it is to convert this model.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd happily use these an alternative to Terminator armour. I think they could work as a basis for assault terminators, wouldn't be too hard to make the hands look like lightening claws or to give a them a hammer and shield.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice size comparison shot from their fb page.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Nice size comparison shot from their fb page.


Seems a bit small. If the Striker is a Space Marine, does the Ripper look like it's the right size for a Terminator?


----------

